# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > HoL Archive >  Aubin Lock Trophy

## H o L

Photographs of Aubins Trophy showing each lock completely assembled and each lock with bridge pieces removed.

Photographed by Bill Stanton during restoration.

Date: 20th century, 1950s.

Ref No.: ALT1-1 DB ALT1-BF01
Clip bound folder containing 74 b/w photographs. 220 x 281mm.

----------


## H o L

Photographs of Aubins Trophy in two sets; the first set has the caption Items that fit into the previous set of pictures sent to you some time ago and is a continuation of item ref: ALT1, and the second set are individual pictures of the locks.

Photographed by Bill Stanton during restoration.

Date: 20th century, 1950s.

Ref No.: ALT1-2 DB ALT1-BF01
Double clip bound folder containing 13 photographs in the first set and 49 in the second set. 235 x 300mm.

----------


## H o L

Aubin's Lock Trophy - Middle Tier - 12 Locks

----------

